

Is Google The Next Yahoo? - meadhikari
http://www.businessinsider.com/is-google-the-next-yahoo-2011-1?

======
code_duck
Let's see... no.

Yahoo was always not really that good, and a TechCrunch article doesn't
signify anything.

